# Encino Velodrome will close for 2 weeks for repairs



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Just wanted to pass on the word that as of Feb 13, the Encino Velodrome will be closed for about 2 weeks for repairs.

Below is the news taken from their site:

*IMPORTANT REPAIR NEWS AT ENCINO VELODROME
February 13, 2005*
We had a productive meeting with the General Contractor and materials representative from Americrete. We have decided to close Encino for about two weeks so that repairs may be completed in their entirety. If there is less rain than forecast next week, we may be able to open up sooner and will certainly let everyone know. So do your anti-rain dances everyone.

Also, we have listened to those who have been disappointed that Tuesday nights have been on hold. When we do re-open, we will commit to hold Tuesday night training races for four consecutive weeks so we can evaluate how much demand there really is. 

Thanks for your patience and continued support.

Regards, 
Eddie
Encino Velodrome


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Thank goodness. It was getting a bit funky there.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I'm bummed. I rode there for the first time a few weeks ago. Had a blast. Was sick the next week, and now they're closed. I'm dying to get back out there.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

There's also the ADT indoor velodrome down in Carson at the Olympic training center. It's a really sweet track. The only downside is that they require you take a $180 course first, then you can come back on the open nites.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Wow. That's a gorgeous track. I heard the banks are as high as 47 degrees or something.

Have you ridden it?


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Yeah it's got a mean banks. I have not ridden the track. Only been down there for a location scouting gig. I think it's the only indoor track in the US, but I don't quote me on that.

Here are some construction pics that give an ideal of how steep the banks are...


----------



## bianchicycle (Feb 23, 2005)

*ADT Beginner's Class*

It well worth the fee for the beginner's class. The banks are 45 degrees, which is a wall at first. That's what I love, new trackies that are hooked  




meat tooth paste said:


> There's also the ADT indoor velodrome down in Carson at the Olympic training center. It's a really sweet track. The only downside is that they require you take a $180 course first, then you can come back on the open nites.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

bianchicycle said:


> It well worth the fee for the beginner's class. The banks are 45 degrees, which is a wall at first. That's what I love, new trackies that are hooked


Tom? Is that you?

--Josh


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Encino Velodrome will be *reopening March 1st.*


----------



## bianchicycle (Feb 23, 2005)

*Encino Velodrome is back open (sort of)*

We opened up the track last night and had a great crowd and it was also open tonight (Tuesday), but will be closed tomorrow and Thurs because the area is getting new blacktopping on the roads. 

Saturday is racing at EV starting at 2pm with the gates open at noon. Come out and see what fun really is. I won't be racing but will be with my team (Encino Velo) so ask for Tom.


----------



## bianchicycle (Feb 23, 2005)

*The banks*

If you think they are cool in these pix, riding on them is even better, just don't look to your right when in the banks.... it's just a wall  




meat tooth paste said:


> Yeah it's got a mean banks. I have not ridden the track. Only been down there for a location scouting gig. I think it's the only indoor track in the US, but I don't quote me on that.
> 
> Here are some construction pics that give an ideal of how steep the banks are...


----------

